# Ed Parker's system v.s. Bill Packer's system



## Ryker Wells (Jun 7, 2013)

I have been studying both Ed Parker's original system of Kenpo which contains only one brown belt before black belt. This is of course before Tracy came in with the business plan.Also i have been studying Bill Packer's system other wise also known as the AKKA (American Kenpo Karate Academy) which contains a substantial amount of Chinese Wushu influence he was also in partnership with Tracy so the system is very large. I have only been studying Kenpo for about two years so I don't have very much right to criticize either system but from my experience i prefer Ed Parker's system for its practicality and simple easy movements. I would like to ask you all who may have more experience in both systems which the prefer and what is it you like and dislike about both systems and i would also like to know how many people have even heard of the AKKA or Bill Packers system. Thank you all for who share your opinions and experiences.


----------

